# [SOLVED] disabling Lenovo password manager prompt at startup



## tigerhunter (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello,
I have a Lenovo 3000 series N100 laptop. One of the packages that comes installed is the client security solution, a part of this is a password manager. This password manager is password protected and prompts the user for the windows password AFTER having already entered it to logon to windows and that windows has fully loaded. I wish to disable this prompt. I do not use the password manager so disabling the entire manager is a good option as well. 
However, when I go in the preferences menu, under the advanced tab and uncheck all of the boxes (which should effectively disable the password manager), if I open the window again, the checkbox has a check in it again and the password manager is still enabled. I actually remember having disabled it in the past prior to when I formated my system but I cannot remember how or find it again.

Does anyone have a helpful suggestion? Thanks
Eric


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: disabling Lenovo password manager prompt at startup*

Hi Eric, and welcome to TSF! :wave:

I would start by seeing if you can remove it from Add/remove programs. Also, go to MSConfig and see if you can disable it by removing its startup entries there.


----------



## tigerhunter (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: disabling Lenovo password manager prompt at startup*

hello, thank you for the advice, I had originally given up on finding it in the msconfig startup menu because I didn't know what it was called. Since then, I found out what it is called in the list (cssauth.exe) and have unchecked it. It no longer prompts me at startup.

Thanks for the help.
Eric


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: disabling Lenovo password manager prompt at startup*

Glad you figured it out. :smile:


----------

